# i love this place



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2005)

...that's all, thanks!


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2005)

Dude...why am I having Deja vu?  I could swear you've made this exact post before.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

Me too!:thumbup: 

:heart:


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2005)

Is this the part where we all drunkenly stumble outta the bar with our arms over each others shoulders?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 25, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Is this the part where we all drunkenly stumble outta the bar with our arms over each others shoulders?



I think so.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Is this the part where we all drunkenly stumble outta the bar with our arms over each others shoulders?


 
Nope!  

Just drag me by my feet..................................:blackeye:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 25, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Nope!
> 
> Just drag me by my feet..................................:blackeye:


ok...


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> ok...



You're too young to be in the bar.  Does your mother know where you are?


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 25, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You're too young to be in the bar.  Does your mother know where you are?


she doesn't care if I'm in a bar or not... she'd probably join me... :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2005)

I think his medication has just been increased.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Dude...why am I having Deja vu? I could swear you've made this exact post before.


 
i may have...just reaffirming! :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think his medication has just been increased.


 
....and that may be true :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope...I was wrong.  You said "I love you guys..." and it wasn't that long ago!  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28524&highlight=love+guys


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ...that's all, thanks!


 
Spammer!


----------



## terri (Oct 25, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Spammer!


 Johnny let it slip that, not only does he love this place, but he wants a few thousand more posts in here.  We may be feeling a _lot_ of love from him in the hours to come. He might even have a crying jag!


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 25, 2005)

> Nope...I was wrong. You said "I love you guys..." and it wasn't that long ago!


 
Cory, you gotta learn, never admitt you made a mistake!  Its the guy thats always wrong, remember! Cathy has not admitted a mistake or said she was sorry in 35 years. :hail:  Its just not done. So remember, you are always right he is always left, er, a, wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Cory, you gotta learn, never admitt you made a mistake!  Its the guy thats always wrong, remember! Cathy has not admitted a mistake or said she was sorry in 35 years. :hail:  Its just not done. So remember, you are always right he is always left, er, a, wrong. :thumbup:



Haha...in my relationship it's Erik that (thinks) he's never wrong.  I don't think he's ever truly said he was wrong about anything major.  If I prove him wrong, he just stops talking about it and lets it drop...maybe hoping I won't notice, I guess.


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 25, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ...that's all, thanks!




isnt it strange how close you can get to people that we havent met..?

its funny and weird to me how i have to see who is on, and what they are looking at..and stop to see how they are... 

worry over some who might be in the way of earthquakes, or hurricanes..

snow, ice, war.... whatever...

its so funny to me that i think of ya'll as my friends..and yet you wouldnt know me if i passed you on the streets...

you'd look at me... and cross yourself.. but you wouldnt know me...you wouldnt say, hey, there's aprilraven.....( you might say, hey, is that dracula's wife  ????    )

oh, and if we are gonna get all gooshie here,  thanks to all of you that make my visits here so fun, so enjoyable, so entertaining..and so beautiful with your pictures and comments.   i do love this place....  :heart: 
if your reading this, i am talking to you...dont think i just mean lafoto, jonmikal, chiller, hertz, mansi, alison, hobbes, chase (although he doesnt know i exsist.....)  meysha,corey, terri, plastic spanner, or any of the others i have forgotten....its not just the major players, its all the tpf'ers.   your all cool, neat, fun, and interesting in all your comments...you all make this a great place... :heart:  :heart:  :heart: 
**steps off soap box...**


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2005)

bingo. was wondering how quick this thread would go off-topic! :lmao:  you guys are a trip!

now back to my postwhoring; im looking at 7000 in a minute or so. :mrgreen:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> isnt it strange how close you can get to people that we havent met..?
> 
> its funny and weird to me how i have to see who is on, and what they are looking at..and stop to see how they are...
> 
> ...


 
Off topic maybe!  But very well said!:thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2005)

The first person to suggest a group hug gets my boot up their backside.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> isnt it strange how close you can get to people that we havent met..?
> 
> its funny and weird to me how i have to see who is on, and what they are looking at..and stop to see how they are...
> 
> ...


 
oops, raven got all serious. you go girl! there's nothing wrong with revisiting at times and acknowledging the love that flows here. 

i may have started a few of these.....and will probably throw a few more at ya in time.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> The first person to suggest a group hug gets my boot up their backside.


 
I hope you've got long legs and a pair of wellies!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> The first person to suggest a group hug gets my boot up their backside.


 
:hugs: Group Hug with Graham in the middle :hugs:


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 25, 2005)

see...plastic spanner is one of the reasons i love this place...

hey spanner.... i will refrain from hexing you when i throw out the big hex on jonmikal....hope his shutter finger can stand the strain.....( starting to mix potions here, jm..)


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> see...plastic spanner is one of the reasons i love this place...
> 
> hey spanner.... i will refrain from hexing you when i throw out the big hex on jonmikal....hope his shutter finger can stand the strain.....( starting to mix potions here, jm..)


 
why the hex....you're the one that put it back on topic DUH!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> see...plastic spanner is one of the reasons i love this place...
> 
> hey spanner.... i will refrain from hexing you when i throw out the big hex on jonmikal....hope his shutter finger can stand the strain.....( starting to mix potions here, jm..)


 
:blushing: Aww thanks chuck! :hugs: 

Just let me know when to duck!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 25, 2005)

C'mon guys and gals:







And!
Altogether now:






We're about to get a 7000+1000 post party tonight, eh? Johnnyboy and PlasticChris


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> C'mon guys and gals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like Corinna started the party before any of us!:thumbup:  

Oh go on then!..................:hug::


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 25, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> bingo. was wondering how quick this thread would go off-topic! :lmao:  you guys are a trip!
> 
> now back to my postwhoring; im looking at 7000 in a minute or so. :mrgreen:



sorry jonmikal.. i thought you meant me going off topic....my bad...

**lets see, can i omit the eye of newt and get this back off the burner before jonmikal feels his fingers pinching....reverse dang you...reverse..**


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> sorry jonmikal.. i thought you meant me going off topic....my bad...
> 
> **lets see, can i omit the eye of newt and get this back off the burner before jonmikal feels his fingers pinching....reverse dang you...reverse..**


 
Better take the Voodoo doll out from under the grill too!:lmao:


----------



## Alison (Oct 25, 2005)

Awww....I'm hormonal enough as it is, I don't need extra sappiness to make my cry *sniff sniff*. TPF is awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> C'mon guys and gals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeek!
I'm starting to halucinate that my evening medication is anthropomorphic and animate.
My psych told me there would be episodes like this - brought on by my allergy to group hugs.
Thanks guys.



And just _what_ is that you are poking me in the back with, Jon?


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And just _what_ is that you are poking me in the back with, Jon?


 
im sorry Graham...i didn't think you'd feel the tiny avenger


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 25, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Better take the Voodoo doll out from under the grill too!:lmao:



damn it.. who told you about the voodoo doll????

is there no privacy around here?????

 :mrgreen:   (and for general pourposes, i only use it when it becomes serious.....)


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 25, 2005)

oh my god... we have lost it... its over, throw in the towel...

talk about ego....

hey jon...is that a monument in your pocket or are you glad to see me??????


----------



## TPOL (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Rob (Oct 25, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey jon...is that a monument in your pocket or are you glad to see me??????



Damn damn damn... beaten to it!! At least I read all the posts first or that could have been embarrasing!

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> im sorry Graham...i didn't think you'd feel the tiny avenger


Someone mistook him for a Vampire but their aim with the stake was off.


----------



## Mansi (Oct 25, 2005)

i love tpf too  hugs


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Someone mistook him for a Vampire but their aim with the stake was off.


 
good one my friend! :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 25, 2005)

i'm thinking their aim was "spot on" .......

would that more men were staked that well........


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i'm thinking their aim was "spot on" .......
> 
> would that more men were staked that well........


Hence the expression 'stake your clam'...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> im sorry Graham...i didn't think you'd feel the tiny avenger


 
 :hail: :hail: 

Umm, Nice exposure?


----------



## bace (Oct 25, 2005)

Um, although I missed most of the conversation in this thread, I would just like to point out that I love this place too.

Dispite what terri said about all the moderators, you're all pretty cool. And the rest of you, well, some of you are funny....some of you take really good pictures, and some of you well...some of you are nice.



:mrgreen: 

No but seriously, you guys rock.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 25, 2005)

hehehehe and again... this was to be a normal thread while somebody had some perverted thoughts  that's why we all love TPF, don't we??? 

and where the heck I am in the group hug???? Graham is in the middle, so where's the place for me??????


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Graham is in the middle, so where's the place for me??????


Right next to me


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hehehehe and again... this was to be a normal thread while somebody had some perverted thoughts  that's why we all love TPF, don't we???
> QUOTE]
> 
> I believe it was the thread starter who has instigated the perverted replies!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I believe it was the thread starter who has instigated the perverted replies!


 
lets see mr. plastic, i believe you've earned a new title today....you've worked very hard :thumbup: let me think on this a while :mrgreen:

and this will also commemorate your 1000th too! yippee :lmao:


----------



## Meysha (Oct 25, 2005)

:hug:: :hug::  I love tpf :love:

 <-- man that smilie sucks. Apparently it's a clapping smilie. meh.

round of applause everyone


----------



## Chase (Oct 25, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> chase (although he doesnt know i exsist.....)



Are you kidding me??

I know EVERYTHING!

 :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Oct 25, 2005)

That's coz you ARE everyone. duh! :roll:


----------



## Chase (Oct 25, 2005)

Geez, I was trying to keep that a secret! :razz:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Geez, I was trying to keep that a secret! :razz:


If you are everyone then... you try to keep secrets... from yourselves?



Nurse! I think we need the big mallet and the funny jacket...


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 26, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me??
> 
> I know EVERYTHING!
> 
> :mrgreen:




everything, huh??? :hail:  :hail:  :hail: 

thats not what jonmikal told me...  (oops..sorry jonmikal...)


----------



## JonK (Oct 26, 2005)

Hate to butt in here....but I love this place too 

OK....continue ranting or whatever it was yer doin  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 27, 2005)

Well...I love this place too.  Been here since Dec. 2003, and still digging it. 
 Soo...I was working on a prop the other day, and while waiting for some stuff to dry, I got one of my pumpkins, and a carving tool.....







...o.k.  back to halloweening.


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow!! Looks awesome, Chiller!

Our first TPF pumpkin.... :sniffle: 

Great job, and now I want some candy corn. mmmm.....or, you know, dark chocolate is always good. 

Candy.....


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

:thumbup:  you rock dude!

so chiller, how many pumpkins does a guy like you go through in one halloween?


----------



## Chiller (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Terri, and Jon.  
  Usually I do anywhere from 4 to 8 pumpkins.   The best was the year I did the four faces from KISS.  The kids had no idea who it was, but the adults loved it.  Man ...I felt old. :lmao:


----------



## Alison (Oct 27, 2005)

That pumpkin is awesome!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

oh, i forgot, nice exposure


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> oh, i forgot, nice exposure


Is it proper for a member to expose his pumpkins in here?




Although I guess it's better than having a pumpkin expose his member...


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Is it proper for a member to expose his pumpkins in here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god, that is great stuff , hertz.....
i busted out laughing..!!

chiller, do  you have a pic of the kiss punk-ins?  gotta see that..

and very cool awesome idea there, chill.... :hail: 
i'm wondering if you have ever thought to make a christmas one..? do you do much about christmas.....?  figure your creative no matter what the holiday or the medium.......       maybe we should all try our hand at a tpf  punkin... do ya think???


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thanks Terri, and Jon.
> Usually I do anywhere from 4 to 8 pumpkins. The best was the year I did the four faces from KISS. The kids had no idea who it was, but the adults loved it. Man ...I felt old. :lmao:


 meh - kids. Our kids will never be as cool as their parents. :mrgreen: It's bad timing, tough for them. 

I did a pumpkin in the form of a tomahawk the year the Atlanta Braves won the Series. That was kinda fun. 

I don't even have one yet this year.....lame. :meh:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 27, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> meh - kids. Our kids will never be as cool as their parents. :mrgreen: It's bad timing, tough for them.
> 
> I did a pumpkin in the form of a tomahawk the year the Atlanta Braves won the Series. That was kinda fun.
> 
> I don't even have one yet this year.....lame. :meh:




  One thing I have found over the years, it the lack of costumes, and the attitude you get when you say..."hey where is your costume."   I think out of all the kids I had last year, about 50% did not even go to the effort to have a costume on.  I thought that was one of the reasons to go out trick or treating.   Then there are some who show up day ahead knocking on my door, all excited about the display.  Some could care less.


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2005)

I've noticed the same thing. And I make sure to call them on it.  Even if they can't think of anything or afford something, whatever happened to old sheet over the head "I'm a ghost" initiative? Or those ghouly masks. 

I used to make all Steven's costumes by hand. Eventually he was too cool for that, but didn't mind putting this gross mask over his head of a man with a slit throat. uke:

Halloween is for all of us kids!!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

i love halloween. i still go around smashing pumpkins :lmao:


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i love halloween. i still go around smashing pumpkins :lmao:


 You mean, people's precious jack-o-lanterns...? ale:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i love halloween. i still go around smashing pumpkins :lmao:



oh..thats nice.  So it was you that got my neighbors pumpkin. :er:


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

...and mailbox


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 27, 2005)

you know, your right terri.. i had more fun dressing up with what you had around the house... you can always make gypsie, or pirate or clown or what ever very easy..
that made things so much more fun.....

i dont think the kids really get the full feeling like we had...i can remember that you could head out, on your own with a huge group of friends, and just go all night...now your too scared of the real fears...scared for your kids to meet the real boogie man...


----------



## Chiller (Oct 27, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I've noticed the same thing. And I make sure to call them on it.  Even if they can't think of anything or afford something, whatever happened to old sheet over the head "I'm a ghost" initiative? Or those ghouly masks.
> 
> I used to make all Steven's costumes by hand. Eventually he was too cool for that, but didn't mind putting this gross mask over his head of a man with a slit throat. uke:
> 
> Halloween is for all of us kids!!



Same here.  Most replies I get are..." I did not have time"  Uh...you had 364 days.  
  I build everything on my display from scratch. I try to make everything look as real as possible.  But I dont scare the little ones.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Same here. Most replies I get are..." I did not have time" Uh...you had 364 days.
> I build everything on my display from scratch. I try to make everything look as real as possible. But I dont scare the little ones.


 
we're getting pics right?


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ...and mailbox


yeah, we have a problem with that around here...
We should keep an eye on Jon... :er:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> we're getting pics right?



Soon...I have to get the cemetery fence set up tonight.  I still have a ton of things to dig up....oh..wrong pun eh...yet.   Wayyyy  behind with the crap weather we have had here in cannuckland.


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2005)

<<<---- Now the O-dog rushes the kids at the door. :roll: He gets very excited when the doorbell rings all evening long. He gets all snorty and indignant and the little ones scream when they see his tongue. :mrgreen: 

We always let him out and he makes friends instantly, of course. 

But it's definitely a different vibe than the pre-Odin days.


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> you know, your right terri.. i had more fun dressing up with what you had around the house... you can always make gypsie, or pirate or clown or what ever very easy..
> that made things so much more fun.....
> 
> i dont think the kids really get the full feeling like we had...i can remember that you could head out, on your own with a huge group of friends, and just go all night...now your too scared of the real fears...scared for your kids to meet the real boogie man...


 We would stay out late and canvas at least 2-3 subdivisions before we gave it up and came home. Then the moment of truth.....dumping the loot out and sorting it.


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2005)

I made my costume from scratch this year.  Took me two weeks of working on it almost every free night, though you probably can't tell from looking at it.   I'll post pictures eventually.  I'm too tired tonight to set up the damn self timer.  My group kids' party was tonight, so I wore it tonight...and got lots of pics that I can't post.   (we have to protect our clients rights to confidentiality).  Really bums me out, too...I got some GOOD ONES!


----------

